# VapeCon Long and Short



## Rooigevaar (24/8/16)

So just a quick roundup of what Wiener Vape Co. will be doing at VapeCon!

Firstly we will be launching our newest liquid "Rainbow Monster"

Our full range will be available for sampling at our Stand in AIO devices and you are also welcome to bring your own dripper if you prefer to do that.

We have a special running in conjunction with Vape Club. You get a discount ticket from our stand and use it at the VapeClub stand to get R20 discount on your bottle of Wiener Vape Co. liquids.

Rainbow Monster and East will be on sale at the Wiener Vape Co. stand for the low price of R200 for 50ml. We will also have card facilities!

Then we will also be active with the 031 juice co. stand so you can catch us there too.

There will be a "selfie" competition: Take a selfie at our stand or with our stand in the background and tag us on Facebook OR Instagram and you could win a bottle of Rainbow Monster every 2 hours of the event!

We cant wait to meet all of you so come say hello at the stand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (24/8/16)

Great summary @Rooigevaar 
Cant wait to see you and the Wieners!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baby Blue$ (24/8/16)

Am so excited to try the new monster flavor! Am coming to you guys first

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

@Rooigevaar Could you please give your Facebook and Instagram information

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/8/16)

Kyli3boi said:


> @Rooigevaar Could you please give your Facebook and Instagram information



https://www.facebook.com/wienervape/

@wienervape for instagram


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/8/16)

The Wieners are back home! We would like to thank each and every one of you great people who stopped by our stand at VapeCon! You guy's truly are the BEST!!! Big thank you to all the organizers and fellow vendors who made this HUGE event happen and run smoothly! Can not wait for 2017!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> The Wieners are back home! We would like to thank each and every one of you great people who stopped by our stand at VapeCon! You guy's truly are the BEST!!! Big thank you to all the organizers and fellow vendors who made this HUGE event happen and run smoothly! Can not wait for 2017!!!



Thanks @Rooigevaar 

And thank YOU for making the effort and coming up from KZN. I dont think many folk fully appreciate the logistical determination it takes for out of town vendors to be there. So thanks to you and your team.

Wish i could have spent more time chatting and I didnt even get to try out the new juices... 
Will have to make up for it in the weeks ahead...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (29/8/16)

@Rooigevaar wanted to come say Hi but you were very busy 

Next time mate


----------

